# Pets in Stores...Bull Pit



## Gary O' (Jul 19, 2018)

Been seeing folks with their pets in grocery stores

Not service animals, but, house pets…dogs mostly.

Stated seeing ‘em at Home Depot
Now, grocery stores…namely Walmart
Two pit bulls
One pooping

The owner apologized to his pup;
‘Sorry, buddy, I misunderstood you when you tried to tell me you had to go’ 

I stepped around the four rather large logs, neatly crossed, in isle 4
Listened for the ‘cleanup in aisle 4’
Didn’t happen

This added to my wonder how this all works, pets in stores

First thought was possible infighting between pets
Or
Just possibly nipping the ear off a young child….leash or no
(usually after such events, mostly in neighboring yards, the owner will say ‘I can’t believe it!! My dog never bit anyone ever!!!’)

Now, pooping
In a grocery store

Again, I get service animals, as they are well trained
But pets?
Is customer clean up acceptable?

In all fairness, I could care less, as I live in the woods, eat in the woods, poop in the woods
But
Folks have generally made big fusses over much less, it seems

Please sound off

Nobody here is gonna hurt my tender feelings, no matter what is said.
Except maybe Ike....
(Mainly because he drinks fancier stuff, and smokes finer cigars than me...probably)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2018)

I saw a young lady in Home depot, yesterday....walking in a hurry with a dalmatian.  I wanted to ask her "Wher's the fire?"...but they were gone!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2018)

I prefer the days when you only saw Service Dogs.  I can be okay with bringing pets into stores, but for goodness sake, clean up after your animal!  I pick up after my dog when I go to the parks, if I went to PetSmart with him and he did his business (which never happened with any of my dogs), I'd be in a rush to clean up the mess asap. 

 These days its been shown that a lot of dogs die or suffer brain damage from being baked in hot cars while their owners browse through the stores, so in that respect I'm glad they're coming indoors with them.  I don't go anywhere without a few bags in my pocket, and IMO, everyone should clean up their dog's waste indoors or out.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2018)

Pets are allowed in our Home Depot also BUT ‘you’ as the owner must be carrying your dog at all times. Bringing in a dog that’s not a service dog and allowing it on the floor with the customers is not allowed. 


I’d be pretty disgusted seeing a dog pooping in a grocery store. I’m a total dog lover but there’s a place for everything and dogs don’t belong in a grocery store unless it’s specifically trained to do so. ( meaning service dog ONLY )


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2018)

Wanna bring Fido in a business ?.......you've got two options.

Either put the pooch in diapers or hire a service to follow him around.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2018)

I like animals but I don't own any so maybe I don't get it.

I can't understand why people feel compelled to take their pets with them everywhere they go.

I suppose taking your pet into the grocery store is better than leaving them in a hot car but leaving them at home might be a better option.


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Nobody here is gonna hurt my tender feelings, no matter what is said.
> Except maybe Ike....
> (Mainly because he drinks fancier stuff, and smokes finer cigars than me...probably)



Bro I may be just a dirt poor Okie but it's only the best for me when it comes to wimmen, hooch and stogies.........


----------



## Lara (Jul 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’d be pretty disgusted seeing a dog pooping in a grocery store. I’m a total dog lover but there’s a place for everything and dogs don’t belong in a grocery store unless it’s specifically trained to do so. ( meaning service dog ONLY )


Exactly. And some people are allergic to animals even if they barely get close.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> Bro I may be just a dirt poor Okie but it's only the best for me when it comes to wimmen, hooch and stogies.........
> 
> View attachment 54102View attachment 54103



HAH! Haven't seen even the label of Mad Dog in, well, minutes

Now, let's see yer wimin


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2018)

I would think there would be health codes in place that would prevent pets from being in grocery stores?

Ike and Gary, I got a bottle to share.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

JimW said:


> I would think there would be health codes in place that would prevent pets from being in grocery stores?
> 
> Ike and Gary, I got a bottle to share.
> 
> View attachment 54112


wholly crap....it's old home week

thirsty now

think I'll tap into that jug of Langers cranberry/raspberry that's been open for a week


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> wholly crap....it's old home week
> 
> thirsty now
> 
> think I'll tap into that jug of Langers cranberry/raspberry that's been open for a week



Could I interest you in a cigar, cigarette or Tiparillo?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

JimW said:


> Could I interest you in a cigar, cigarette or Tiparillo?
> 
> View attachment 54113


possibly...but a swisher sweet would go quite nicely with wunna Ike's wimin.....in my ovaltine office


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> possibly...but a swisher sweet would go quite nicely with wunna Ike's wimin.....in my ovaltine office




:laugh:


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Now, let's see yer wimin



Here's the current love of my life.......if I catch you sniffin' around her bro there's gonna be hell to pay.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> Here's the current love of my life.......if I catch you sniffin' around her bro there's gonna be hell to pay.
> 
> View attachment 54115



She's cuuuuute!
and, fascinating
like a maze puzzle
brb, gotta get my pencil 
...and some Mad Dog...for her


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> Exactly. And some people are allergic to animals even if they barely get close.



And some dogs shed an awfully lot of fur. My girlfriend has a huge dog with long fur and whenever she brings her dog over, our house is covered with long haired fur. Not that I’m complaining, she’s worth the company but we are talking about food here. The thought of sprayers keeping all the fruit & vegetables clean only to have dog hairs stuck to them. :yuk:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like animals but I don't own any so maybe I don't get it.
> 
> I can't understand why people feel compelled to take their pets with them everywhere they go.
> 
> I suppose taking your pet into the grocery store is better than leaving them in a hot car but leaving them at home might be a better option.


Gotta admit that it’s pretty cute though! :grin:


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And some dogs shed an awfully lot of fur. My girlfriend has a huge dog with long fur and whenever she brings her dog over, our house is covered with long haired fur. Not that I’m complaining, she’s worth the company but we are talking about food here. The thought of sprayers keeping all the fruit & vegetables clean only to have dog hairs stuck to them. :yuk:



I'm as big a dog lover you'll find, but I don't think they belong in a public establishment that sells/serves food. Service dogs exempt.

With two 75+ pound dogs in our house that shed like crazy (one a German Shepherd and the other a Golden Retriever), we consider the occasional hair in our food as getting plenty of fiber in our diet. :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2018)

We have had shepherds too and they shed a lot.



And isn’t it funny how when it’s our dogs occasional hair THAT’S different:laugh:


----------



## jujube (Jul 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> Here's the current love of my life.......if I catch you sniffin' around her bro there's gonna be hell to pay.
> 
> View attachment 54115



Darn it, Ike, I TOLD you not to use my picture!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## hearlady (Jul 26, 2018)

The verdict is still out for me. I like animals but it was rather annoying one day in Wal-Mart having to navigate around a dog on a leash shopping the same aisles.
I also noticed lots of dogs in Cabelas one Saturday morning.

The little goat is adorable!!


----------

